# Hunting/fishing license question



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Well, just bought my 2003 hunting and fishing licenses......can't say that I am very impressed. While the old licenses would get stuck together after living in my wallet for a while, I'm afraid these new ones will disintigrate into nothing in short order.
I was thinking about it and it came to mind that we have one of those laminators that you can use for business cards, registrations, ect. Would I be doing anything illegal if I folded these license in half (so that all information is visible) and ran them through the laminator? The only thing on the back of the license is the printed words "Michigan Department of Natural Resources". Don't want to get in trouble for "altering licenses" or some such thing........

Also, if laminating them is o.k., would it be o.k. if I used a hole punch to put a hole in my turkey license to attach it to my bird (if I get lucky) with an electrical band or wire? Providing that the hole was in an area were there was no information (i.e. a blank spot on the license)? I don't see a good way to attach these licenses to the game without them ripping off rather easily.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I agree with you.

No problem with laminating, in fact they somewhat recommend that when you purchase your license through the internet.

Also, no problem with puching the hole either.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I'm not too impressed either. How are hunters supposed to attach them to deer? Looks like another tag problem to me. Are guys going to cut a slit through them with a knife? How are they going to hold up in heavy rain, being dragged through the woods?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Nothing but brain-farts in Lansing---what do you expect. Got my fishing license today. In 3 months it will be unreadable.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Your preach'in to the choir, I already said I agree.


----------



## feed jake (Apr 8, 2002)

Don't know if this came up or not before, but are the hunting licenses you order from the DNR's website still the large sticker kind or is it the new paper type? Hope its the sticker kind. Thanks.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I don't know. I have applied for permits and bought small game license over the internet but never a license with a kill tag.


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

The DNR for the past year or so now provides kill tag backers for licenses that will be used to tag harvested game. The backer consists of a thin piece of white plastic. 

The backers are handy for those of us that check in deer at local check stations. The deer licenses have a bar code on them which can be scanned at the check station. It makes tranfering this info to computer much easier and speeds up check-in time. I myself have used them and found them to be very easy to use.

The tags also have a hole already punched in the corner of them to make attaching them easier. A simple zip tie which most of us carry anyway in our hunting packs works best to attach them. 

Hope this answers some questions!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

Those tag backers were an ok idea except, the plastic was too brittle to hold up to 65 mph wind and when I got home with my deer on the roof of my blazer, the tag was gone somewhere on the expressway 
explain that to the CO. although I bet they would understand. maybe--maybe not.
Now if the new tags arent adhesive on the backside you wont be able to stick them to a tag backer unless you carry glue with you


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

As i understand it, the kill tags will still have sticky backs. 

Tags such as fishing licenses will no longer be sticky because there is relatively no need for them to be. Plus they tend to stick together after being in your wallet for awhile. 

The problem lies in the fact that retail stores in some instances are not able to print some licenses because before they could just purchase a roll of the sticker style licenses and print them right off their machines. Well with some of the licenses not being adhesive backed this posed a problem that i'm not sure if they figured out yet.

As for the tags staying on at 65mph, this is something that i'm sure wasn't tested for. I guess the DNR hoped that hunters would take some care in preserving this tag if it was put out in the elements, mainly for the hunters sake when he or she was approached by a member of the DNR. Hopefully, Duckbuster you didn't run into any problems at the check station with no tag and maybe if you did it was a lesson learned.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

The kill tags will not have sticky backs. Sticky backs are long gone. The DNR changed all the paper. That's the reason for the debate. They're going to have to come up with some retro-fit idea.


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Ok, that is news to me. I thought the kill tags would remain the same. I work for the DNR and i was not sure what they finally decided.

I work at a station that does deer check and i thought the backers were a great idea, and thought things went smoothly. 

I'm curious to see what they decide to do with the kill tags and other tags that need to be applied to game or vehicles (ORV stickers). Maybe a rule change is in order about how tags must be displayed on harvested game??

I guess we will find out come huntin season.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Oh, I'm sure we'll hear a lot more about this one. I just printed up a combo. Right on the tag it says "attach license and kill tag to deer". It just doesn't say how.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 24, 2001)

The new licenses are made of a material similar to TYVEK. Tyvek is a very durable house wrap put on before the siding. All the parts of the new license have a pre-punched hole in them. For a test, put a pencil in one and try to pull it through the material. You will be surprised. I would bet that a wire tie through that hole would be an excellent way to attach your kill tag to whatever.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I agree that the material is tougher than it looks. I just tryed to tear a demo up. Kind of impossible. But, if you punch a hole in any corner, you destroy either the date, month, antlers on a side, sex or the bar code. They need a universal spot on the tag where it's idiot proof for everyone. That way, everyone will punch the same hole. Now, guys will use a knife with bloody hands and a flashlight shining on it and will really tear it up. It seems like this problem could be fixed fairly easily. Maybe I'll call the DNR license people tomorrow and give them a heads up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

no I didnt run into any problem with the tag having fallen off. I didnt get stopped on my way home so it went without notice, but I could have and then I would have had to explain.
I take care of my tags, they are legible and in good shape, so I think it dumb to have to desicrate it with duct tape to keep it on when going down the highway, but if thats what it takes...


----------



## Patriot (Jan 24, 2001)

Mine all have a partially punched hole dead center at the top. Kind of like a Ballot Dimple in Florida...........


----------



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

just rolling up the tags and puting them in the deers butt would work fine for me...try losing that going 65 mph...

on a serious note, they do need to do something about the tags...i say go back to the metal bands!


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

> _Originally posted by hangoo _
> *just rolling up the tags and puting them in the deers butt would work fine for me...*


 That wouldn`t work for me. I do a real thorough job of field dressing. When I am done the deer no longer has a butt. Keeps the butcher happy too.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I think this is making a big deal out of nothing. We are all deer hunters, we all are pretty smart. With just a little common sense I'm sure we can all figure out a way to make the tags work, legally. I know, I know, License Control should have done a better job but this time they didn't so work it out for cry'in out loud. Oh, maybe the DNR should just supply a dead deer with the tag, that would make it easier.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

Boehr, that was a really crappy response--if I wanted someone to give me a dead deer I would just drive down the road in the morning and pick up a roadkill for petes sake!

I dont think anyone was making that big a deal out of this just your average complaining. nothing wrong with a little healthy venting 

the tags are going to have their problems as did the tags before and yes the solution can be an easy one, its just that if your solution isnt what the CO would like to see then you could face their bias and the chance at having a ticket for a tag that in their opinion isnt placed accordingly or isnt legible etc...

I will apply mine as I see fit and hash it out in the end if necessary. At least it will be on the deer.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

> _Originally posted by duckbusters _
> *Boehr, that was a really crappy response....
> 
> nothing wrong with a little healthy venting....
> ...


Right on all counts there duckbusters...nothing wrong with venting, for me either...and obviously you are smart enough to figure something out too.


----------

